# 16 week to get to <10% BF diet..



## r1pped (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi,

Would really appreciate some advice on my diet plan, i'm on holiday in 16 ish weeks and i'm looking to cut fat (sub 10%) and retain as much muscle as possible.

Currently weight training 5x per week and doing roughly 3 x 1 hour cardio sessions per week also. At the moment i'm 190lbs , about 17% BF and 5'9", 34yr old.

So this is my intended meal plan , Is it adequate for my goals?

ta...

Meal 1: 3 egg whites 3 whole,

100g oats with water.

Meal 2: 250g Quark or cottage cheese,

1 Apple.

Meal 3: 200g chicken breast,

100g sweet potato.

Meal 4: protein shake with water,

14 walnut halves.

Meal 5: 200g Chicken breast,

180g broccoli.

Meal 6: protein casein shake with water,

Tbsp Peanut butter

Workout days: pre and post protein shake with water.

Total calories: 2239

Non work out days: 2007

Will also be doing a test cycle for 12 weeks.....


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

diet looks good but is lacking in good fats and upp the cardio

you could look at adding in some t3 since your using test


----------



## r1pped (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the reply,

Would adding a Tbsp olive oil at breakfast be enough then?.

So that would take it to 88grams total fat for the day..


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

buy a load of omega 3/fish oil caps and take a few per day, I have like 2 with each mealish, i get about 6-8 a day, iv noticed its leaned me out alot!


----------



## r1pped (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah i could try that.

Bet that amount per day aint cheap tho.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

r1pped said:


> Yeah i could try that.
> 
> Bet that amount per day aint cheap tho.


its not too bad man!!!

theres a lil shop i get mine from its like £2 for 30, 3 for 2, so you get 90 for £4? say if you start trying 6 a day, 2 with break, lunch n dinner - thats only £8 a month


----------



## r1pped (Jan 7, 2010)

Think i'm gonna add Tbsp olive oil and slice of cheese to breakfast and reduce oats to 50g,

A small apple with quark just to reduce the carbs a little.

This now puts me at about :

93g Fat

89g Carbs

275g Protein.

Can anyone see any issues with this plan?.

Thanks..


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

r1pped said:


> Think i'm gonna add Tbsp olive oil and slice of cheese to breakfast and reduce oats to 50g,
> 
> A small apple with quark just to reduce the carbs a little.
> 
> ...


i think olive oil is more omega 9 and the fish oils caps you get are omega 3 or if not go for them ones.

omega3 is the better of the 3 omegas... 3,6 and 9 (yeeehaa!!!)

its also good for the brain


----------



## Mwaite1985 (Jul 24, 2009)

Or get hold of some UDO's oil.

On another point, im currently on a cutting cycle. How have you found a diet of this nature affects your training.. strength loss?

Matt


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Omega 3 fish oil caps £9.49 for 360 caps inc free p&p

http://www.healthydirect.com/product/O3-1K/default.aspx

I take 20 a day :thumbup1:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

I get my fish oils from Asda,120 for 4 quid,not bad:thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Are fish oils still essential if your diets high in fish? I eat salmon/mackeral etc every day... along with my other fats such as olive oil + natty peanut butter + cashews. If they are then I'll defo buy some.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> Omega 3 fish oil caps £9.49 for 360 caps inc free p&p
> 
> http://www.healthydirect.com/product/O3-1K/default.aspx
> 
> I take 20 a day :thumbup1:


20 a day hahahah you machine!!!

Thanks for that link!!!!!


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Omega 3 fish oil caps £9.49 for 360 caps inc free p&p
> 
> http://www.healthydirect.com/product/O3-1K/default.aspx
> 
> I take 20 a day :thumbup1:


why would you take so many?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

To supplement my diet as its low carb at the moment while on a cutting course.

Its only 20g fat anway, much less than what's in a bk double bacon cheese burger and not saturated :laugh:


----------



## r1pped (Jan 7, 2010)

Think this is about right now.. 

Input appreciated.

Meal 1: 3 egg whites 3 whole, tbsp olive oil, slice of cheese

30g oats with water.

Meal 2: 250g Quark or cottage cheese,

1 small Apple.

Meal 3: 200g chicken breast,

Tbsp olive oil

50g sweet potato.

Meal 4: protein shake with water,

30g walnut halves.

Meal 5: 200g Chicken breast, red meat or salmon

Tbsp olive oil

180g broccoli.

Meal 6: protein casein shake with water,

Tbsp Peanut butter

PWO Shake

Omega oil capsules

2260 cals

58g Carbs

251g Protein

114g Fat..


----------

